# August Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"Goldens on Vacation"*, so choose your favourite photo of a Golden relaxing, travelling or seeing the sights!

*
1. Ranger









2. Megora









3. gold4me









4. Sampson's Mom









5. Capt Jack









6. LeilaM









7. Goldenssobeautiful









8. windfair









9. Claudia M









10. General V









11. Vhuynh2









12. Walnut_the_Nut









13. Brave









14. ShadowGolden









15. MikaTallulah









16. KeaColorado









17. Lightning









18. olliversmom









19. Chaya









20. DieselDog









21. Lucky Penny









22. Ksdenton









23. ChasingChase









24. Gold Digger









25. MelMcGarry









*


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Tough, lots of awesome photos! But I have to go with #25 melmcgerry. So cute 

I guess I need to vote from my computer, the poll doesn't come up on my iphone. Sorry, first time playing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Lots of good ones but got to go with #2.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Najla (Jun 18, 2013)

Phobia napping 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Najla (Jun 18, 2013)

Phobia Tired during her walk on the beach


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Ahh! These vacation pics are really making me excited for our last mini-vacation of the year! Great photos of everyone's Pups!!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of everyone's fur babies! Can't believe summer is coming to an end


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

How do you vote???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Use your computer, or smartphone browser, the poll doesn't show up on the app, at least on my iphone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

*Voting ends Saturday, August 31, 2013 at 11:24 p.m. *


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

How do you get entered for a contest??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumpity bump bump y'all.............

*Voting ends today-Saturday, August 31st at 11:24 P.M.*

*Have you voted????????*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

bemyangell said:


> How do you get entered for a contest??


 
Each month the winner of the previous month's contest will pick a theme for the current month's contest. 

Members who wish to participate can post one picture, members have to have at least 25 posts to be eligible to enter. 

Here are the basic instructions-

As always, you must have *25 posts to enter*, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, August 23rd.




Watch for the winner of the August contest, they'll select a theme.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations *ShadowGolden*! You are the winner and get to pick our theme for September. PM coming your way.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for voting for Shadow. He loves to watch the water - he won't get in, but he could sit and stare for hours. He's fascinated.


----------

